
Ask HN: If you could restart your current project, what would you do different? - hoodoof
If you can explain why, it will be more valuable to readers.
======
selmat
Use TDD methodology for getting clear picture of customer requirements. Get
exact design and feture specification.

Have written agreement that any furthet change will be charged extra.

After that start write a code.

Instead of standalone app create web app with thin client for workstation.

------
zeemonkee3
I might have written my last project in Python rather than Go. Go is a great
language in its niche, but it's overkill for a run-of-the-mill web CRUD API on
a low-traffic site. Flask or Django would have got the project done in half
the time. The front end was in React, which was fun, but I was still climbing
the learning curve and made a few mistakes I wouldn't have made today.

~~~
deep_attention
Same experience here. Prototyping in Python remains faster. The possibility to
inspect variables on the go in a notebook are an invaluable feature of this
programming language. Afterwards you can always implement the time critical
components in Go.

------
avail
Better structure, different (better/smaller) deps, and much different code
I'll never do now that it works already. I'm thinking of re-doing the whole
project once it can be called a `full` version, but that probably won't happen
as 'hey, if it works...'.

------
J_Darnley
Probably add a couple more subdirectories. Now that I have a fair few files I
want to go back in time and put the source under src/ (but at the same time I
hate that). At least I had the sense to use some subdirs for slightly separate
components. Also, I want to import some third-party code which needs to be
kept somewhere.

------
hoodoof
My project is built with ReactJS. I'd have started with TypeScript I think.
I'd like to switch but I bet there would be enough errors and pain not warrant
the change at this point.

Everything else is pretty much OK.

------
theoneone
Write it in ember instead of php

~~~
hoodoof
Care to elaborate?

------
nibs
vanilla Node.JS instead of Meteor, Vue.js instead of Blaze

